# White or Red Meet ?



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

What is better for P's

White or Red meet ? Chicken or Beef ?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

neither

white fish and shrimp is the best


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> neither
> 
> white fish and shrimp is the best


 agreed. Earthworms are good too, along with cichlid pellets or food sticks if you can get them to eat it.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> neither
> 
> white fish and shrimp is the best


 I know, but for a treat, like once a mouth

Is it better to feed White or Red meet ?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Blackdude said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > neither
> ...


 chicken breast or beefheart is a good treat


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

neither try avoiding for the health of your fish they don't naturally eat that do they. For treats i give them live feeders querintined (spelling i'm out of it today) of course i usually gut load and if you don't know what that is which it seems you are ignorant in the field of p's is when you feed them something that the p's wouldn't eat by themeselves.
ignorant is not knowing not being stupid just so your not insulted


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Blackdude said:


> What is better for P's
> 
> White or Red meet ? Chicken or Beef ?


 fish,







i give my fellas catfish and shrimp mainly and i have hikari carnivor pellets


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

today for a treat i gave my rbp white chicken breast meat an he seemed to love it


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

piranhaperson said:


> neither try avoiding for the health of your fish they don't naturally eat that do they. For treats i give them live feeders querintined (spelling i'm out of it today) of course i usually gut load and if you don't know what that is which it seems you are ignorant in the field of p's is when you feed them something that the p's wouldn't eat by themeselves.
> ignorant is not knowing not being stupid just so your not insulted


LMAO, for some reason reading that made me laugh.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

White fish meat is ok for them,chicken pollutes the water.


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

The most common thing they eat in the wild is fish, so try to feed them fish.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > neither
> ...


this might sound crazy but i got my p's to eat cichlid sticks and pellets,,,alls i did was take one of the smelts and took a couple of pellets and or cichlid sticks and stuck them inside the smelt ,,like 3 or 4 of them ,,dependeing on the size of the smelt im using and i do that twice a week ,,with the pellets and sticks ,,just so the p's are getting a little bit more nutrition in there diet,,along with other things i feed them shrimp cat fish nuggets beefheart krill,,i never feed them live feeders,,but thats just me,,,


----------

